# [SOLVED] Why does my computer turn off when I play video games for awhile?



## Gonk (Sep 3, 2011)

Is it my PSU? my GPU? or my CPU? Overheating? It's been working fine for the past 2 years until a month ago when it would turn off while playing games why? I applied Thermal compound to both the Cpu and Gpu and it has helped the degrees go down but the problem still occurs.

Spec

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q9550 @ 2.83GHz, 9800GT Nvidia, 700w psu

My temps using Speedfan right now are
GPU- 50c
Temp1- 35c
Temp2 - 41c
Temp3- 33c
HD0- 39c
Core 0 - 50c
Core 1 - 45c
Core 2- 48c
Core 3 - 48c
-------------------------

The Gpu can rise to 75+ when playing games my cores start heating up a bit too and then bam the computer just turns off....what could cause this?

I wish I had used speedfan before all this happened then I'd know my normal temps but you live you learn.

Please Help thanks :4-dontkno


Games I play APB Reloaded, League of Legends, Bad Company 2, all Steam Games, Minecraft it has turned off awhile playing these games for awhile. 10 mins or less sometimes a little longer but not much.

​


----------



## ShadyElvis (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Why does my computer turn off when I play video games for awhile?*

Could be overheating, like you said. I had the same problem when my dorm room switched from AC to heating for the winter, even though I had a liquid cooled computer. Ambient temperature apparently plays a big part, you might try making the room cooler if you can. Might also be the PSU, that was some advice I got when I asked about it(I think it was here too).


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Why does my computer turn off when I play video games for awhile?*

Have you check to see if there is dust build up on your heatsink?


----------



## Gonk (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Why does my computer turn off when I play video games for awhile?*



JackBauer_24 said:


> Have you check to see if there is dust build up on your heatsink?


Yeah there was and the Thermal compound looked dry and lacking and splattered everywhere been untouched for 2 years.

I so cleaned it up and put a new paste on it and the temps went down, but when I play them darn games after awhile it just turns right off it's so frustrating.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Why does my computer turn off when I play video games for awhile?*

Use HW Monitor to record the temps and voltages, play the game for a bit and post a screen shot of the results.

Since this is not a game installation issue I'm going to move the thread to the hardware section.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Why does my computer turn off when I play video games for awhile?*

Brand & Model of the 700W PSU?


----------



## bellmond (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: Why does my computer turn off when I play video games for awhile?*

how about normal/daily usage?
is ur computer stable? at what temperature?


----------



## Gonk (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Why does my computer turn off when I play video games for awhile?*



Tyree said:


> Brand & Model of the 700W PSU?


ATX


----------



## Gonk (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Why does my computer turn off when I play video games for awhile?*

Just played a game of LOL, then a game of Tropico 4 Demo kept looking at my temps and cpu temps would be in high 50s low 60s.

I then played Left 4 Dead 2 and on the second play through when there was a lot going on in the game and on screen it the turned off......

My strongest guess is that it's my PSU and it's faulty but I still don't know I have never had such a situation.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Why does my computer turn off when I play video games for awhile?*

We need to know the make of the power supply.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Why does my computer turn off when I play video games for awhile?*

Post a screen shot of HWmonitor the voltages are also listed.


----------



## Gonk (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Why does my computer turn off when I play video games for awhile?*



Amd_Man said:


> We need to know the make of the power supply.


700 Watt ATX Power Supply
Model CR-700
AC Input Voltage 115/230v
Ac input frequency 50-60Hz
----------------
Operating System
MS Windows Vista Home Premium 64-bit SP2
CPU
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 @ 2.83GHz 48 °C
Yorkfield 45nm Technology
RAM
4.00 GB Dual-Channel DDR2 @ 401MHz (6-6-6-18)
Motherboard
MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO.,LTD G31M3-L V2(MS-7529) (CPU 1) 35 °C
Graphics
DELL E196FP ([email protected])
512MB GeForce 9800 GT (EVGA) 48 °C
Hard Drives
488GB Hitachi Hitachi HDP725050GLA360 ATA Device (SATA) 38 °C
Optical Drives
HL-DT-ST DVD-ROM GDR8161B ATA Device
Audio
High Definition Audio Device
------------

I hope this gives a little clue into the problem 

I want to go into BIOS and set the CPU temp higher but I'll await more replys


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Why does my computer turn off when I play video games for awhile?*

this is a laptop isn't it not a proper computer?

it would help if you give us the mode number of the dell.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Why does my computer turn off when I play video games for awhile?*

I think it's just a Dell monitor he has, Never saw a MSI board from Dell.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Why does my computer turn off when I play video games for awhile?*



wrench97 said:


> I think it's just a Dell monitor he has, Never saw a MSI board from Dell.


Strange when I put the number for the psu into google it came upi as a dell laptop.


----------



## Gonk (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Why does my computer turn off when I play video games for awhile?*



wrench97 said:


> I think it's just a Dell monitor he has, Never saw a MSI board from Dell.


Yes I'm using a Dell Monitor from my moms old computer.

I have a Desktop not laptop


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Why does my computer turn off when I play video games for awhile?*

open up the case a tell us the name of the power supply.

most likely its the bog standard one dell uses, please posy your voltages and temps.


----------



## Gonk (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Why does my computer turn off when I play video games for awhile?*



greenbrucelee said:


> open up the case a tell us the name of the power supply.
> 
> most likely its the bog standard one dell uses, please posy your voltages and temps.




700 Watt ATX Power Supply
Model CR-700
AC Input Voltage 115/230v
Ac input frequency 50-60Hz
Ac current 10.7A (RMS) FOR115 VAC Input
Output 6.2A (RMS) FOR 230 VAC Input

Max Output Current - 
+3.3V +5V +12V1 +12V2 -12V +5VSB
24A 32A 21A 22A 0.6A 2.0A
-----
Max combined Wattage - 700W

Model CR- 700

RoHS?


----------



## Gonk (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Why does my computer turn off when I play video games for awhile?*

I just realized a month ago I replugged in a DVD RW back into my computer since I took it out months ago when my system failed to recognize it.

So I decided to put it back in so I can start burning cd's and it worked, but two days later when I came back to my computer and played games it started turning off could this be part of the problem or thee problem?

I''m gonna take it out and see what happens?


----------



## Gonk (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Why does my computer turn off when I play video games for awhile?*

Never mind I just check and I unplugged the 4 pin from that DVD rw is all, so I doubt it's the problem but I shall play some games and see if I still turn off which I most likely will


----------



## Gonk (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Why does my computer turn off when I play video games for awhile?*

It turned off again, seems to happen when I have the games on fullscreen.

Also once it turns off I can't push the power button for it to come back on I must flip the switch next to the Power supply plug off for awhile and then back on and then I can press the power button and it comes back on.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Why does my computer turn off when I play video games for awhile?*

Sounds like a power issue to me. Can you borrow a known working good power supply to try?


----------



## Gonk (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Why does my computer turn off when I play video games for awhile?*

I only have a 300watt psu to try I doubt that would help with this rig 

I'll just have to buy a new psu, I have never done that before I hope all goes well and I can easily plug everything back in?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Why does my computer turn off when I play video games for awhile?*

make sure you buy a good make such as seasonic,corsair or xfx make sure its 650-750w


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Why does my computer turn off when I play video games for awhile?*

Make notes and or take pics of all the connections from the PSU before you disconnect them. The PSU is held secured to the case with 4 Phillips head screws.


----------



## Gonk (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Why does my computer turn off when I play video games for awhile?*

Just wanted you all to know I just bought a new Corsair 700W PSU and plugged it for my very frist time and bam everything worked with no problems.

I then played a high powered video games and I noticed a lot of things are loading up faster and closing faster, the pc never turned off my problem has been fixed and my knowledge on computers have went up because of this 

thanks for the help bye


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Why does my computer turn off when I play video games for awhile?*

glad you have it sorted, please mark the thread solved.


----------

